# Need help with diorama



## gman2030 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello
Need help on a diorama. I want to build a 3 or 4 bay garage diorama with cars in being worked on. Looking at 1 bay being indepent and making it a paint booth. Also looking to build it in a 1/25 scale. Want to build as much as possible by hand. Problem I'm running into is finding details of 2 pole car lifts, paint booth cabinets, ligthing and other things related to garages. Found somethings on ebay of figures and jacks, jack stands etc.just I'm. Not sure how much of that I want to buy or if its even the right size. So if anyone can help with advice, tips or point me to a good site with details of a good way to build some of these things that would be very very helpful. If I figure out how to post pictures on here I'll post my progress. This is a new area for me so if I mess up atleast I will know what not to do the next time.
Thank you in advance.
George


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Gman, search for 1:1 lifts, and you will get some photos. Also Snap-On, Matco tools sell these items, you can get some pics. Most can be made with square styrene. Blueprints.com may also have some pics with the sizes. Then you can scale these measurements down to the scale you are building.
challenger lifts have specs on their line of 2 post lifts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Fujimi has 1/24 scale garage equipment and figures. I know for sure one of their kits has a car lift but I don't remember if it is a two or four pole version. Pretty sure it was two.
You have to be careful when selecting their kits as I find it sometimes confusing as to what parts you are actually getting in the kit. 

I've seen 1/24/25 scale garage accessories designed to use with die cast cars. It may be they look much like "toys". I believe one company is called Hobby Gear.


----------

